# Piano Lessons in Sharjah



## SDesai

Hi All,
Inviting good Piano teachers for my child who has just finished Junior Keys Level III in Australia. We are moving to Sharjah and are looking for a good teacher who just does not how to play but is good dealing with 6 year old .

Regards
SDesai


----------

